# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Dhalla

## kundraRRYMES

Ore me thone qe LLALLA bohet me KOS edhe me UJE....por kur e boj keshtu une sme del gjo,,,mos duhet bo me ndonje menyre tjeter, se vallai kom bo i byrek ,, e du me i fut i te shoqerume me LLALLE 

shpet ju lutem

----------


## someone22-99

te kane genjyer se qe te besh LLALLE do DYBEK

----------


## PINK

Dhalle apo Llalle ?

Nejse dhe une ashtu e di uje me kos (shqiperie ) jo si ky qe eshte ketej nga usa ..

Perziji .. tundi mire e mire dhe futi nje te pire (lol )

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> te kane genjyer se qe te besh LLALLE do DYBEK


Edhe une keshtu e di qe pa dibek nuk behet dhalla, bile dhe Enveri prandaj e mbante NAFIJEN prane, per t'ja bere dhallen te mire, se pastaj i behej mendja dhalle e shkonte Shqiperia per lesh.... :shkelje syri:

----------


## kryenece

Per nje gote uji merr kos deri sa te arrije perafersisht tek 1/5 e gotes, hidhi pak kripe e perzieje mire pastaj shtoji uje e pije. Nese ke ndonje perzieres akoma me mire se e tund kosin me kripen e pastaj i shton ujin.

----------


## TikTak

A ke litar ti se dhalla ( e jo lala) do litar. Pse do thush ti?
Pi i gote kos, pi ene 2 gota uje, ene 50 kercime me litar e ke dhallen ne stomak. Pastaj futi byrekun.

----------


## D&G Feminine

lol ,

nuk i thojne llalle po llallte  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

une thash mos e kishte fjalen per dhalle :P

----------


## D&G Feminine

Rexho, ja nje dialog me gjyshen time : O none, nuk i thojne llallte po dhalle.  E pra llallte po them, ma bente  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

lollllll me shkrive  :buzeqeshje: 

ps: gjyshja s'eshte e vetmia qe i thote ashtu sic duket  :ngerdheshje:  (meduket se nismitari harroj te shtonte "t-n :P"

----------


## green

Dhe tek gjyshja s'ben leshime ti... :buzeqeshje: 




> Per nje gote uji merr kos deri sa te arrije perafersisht tek 1/5 e gotes, hidhi pak kripe e perzieje mire pastaj shtoji uje e pije. Nese ke ndonje perzieres akoma me mire se e tund kosin me kripen e pastaj i shton ujin.


 :Lulja3:

----------


## D&G Feminine

> Dhe tek gjyshja s'ben leshime ti...


s'mbaj me hater une  :P

----------


## kundraRRYMES

PO pra edhe une ashtu thashe LLALLE.... Na dolet te tere editore te gjuhes...

Llafet e teperta fukarallek... a e moret vesh se per ca bohej fjale...ate dua edhe une gjonat e tjera i leme per ne krevat... te pakten keshtu e kom une... cdo medyshje e zgjidh ne krevat... 

Profesora l*shi...jo LLALLE jo LLALLTE jo DHALLE.... jo po: 
L*sh me q*me zonja ime... po ti hudhesh sherbet del kadaif...ne shumicen e rasteve ne ngjyre geshtenje ne te zeze...

Jo po kapuni me mustaqet e Celos....nje perpjete e nje perposhte... jepni merjahu receten per ate qe kerkova e mos na cani kaptinen me editime... jo se jepni ndonje kontribut perkundrazi, mo keq e boni ... acaroni popllin qe e ka gjuhen e tij si uje burimi     Buville...

Na zyne deren katnaret na zune e sjon as katnare tirone por katnare permeti e progonati......


Tani a di njeri si bohet BrioCHET me krem ose cokollate mrena .....hajde hudhuni ju Talionet e me korigjoni icike... e se mos boni gafe e me shkruni recenten...

----------


## PINK

Dashke dhe recete se si behet BrioChet ...ske lene gje pa thene ... Hic skena per ta dhene ..  :ngerdheshje: 

I zgjidhke dhe ne krevat " medyshjet "pale... (lol )

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> PO pra edhe une ashtu thashe LLALLE.... Na dolet te tere editore te gjuhes...
> 
> Llafet e teperta fukarallek... a e moret vesh se per ca bohej fjale...ate dua edhe une gjonat e tjera i leme per ne krevat... te pakten keshtu e kom une... cdo medyshje e zgjidh ne krevat... 
> 
> Profesora l*shi...jo LLALLE jo LLALLTE jo DHALLE.... jo po: 
> L*sh me q*me zonja ime... po ti hudhesh sherbet del kadaif...ne shumicen e rasteve ne ngjyre geshtenje ne te zeze...
> 
> Jo po kapuni me mustaqet e Celos....nje perpjete e nje perposhte... jepni merjahu receten per ate qe kerkova e mos na cani kaptinen me editime... jo se jepni ndonje kontribut perkundrazi, mo keq e boni ... acaroni popllin qe e ka gjuhen e tij si uje burimi     Buville...
> 
> ...



bobo si nje grua llafazane

----------


## D&G Feminine

Ok pra pa editime: Llalla behet duke perzier uje me kos dhe kripe dhe me kryesorja duhet ta tundesh. Mund ta besh ose me blender (mixer) ca i thua ti, ose me ndonje shishe me gryke te gjere me kapak derisa ti dali pak shkuma. Se ta perzish vetem me luge psh eshte thjesht kos me kripe jo llalle

Happy now ?   :buzeqeshje: 

Edhe na posto ndonje gje te ato gatimet e shpejta se i ke pas te lezecme....

----------


## dardajan

Nga  vash  mer  jau  se  na  ngatrut  nga  dhall  ,llalle,  llallt po  na  del  se  ke  pyt per  allatet  .

Ateher  po  mundohem  ta  shpjegoj  une se  i  jeni  afruar  pak.

Milet  lopa ose  delja  i  marrim  qumshin dhe  e  ziejme derisa  te  vloje pak  dhe  te  behet  me ajke, e  leme  te  ftohet  i  hajm  ajken  se  esht  emir i  hudhim  faren  e kosit   qe  esht  thjesht  nje  filxhan  kos dhe  shpeshhere  kur  ishim  te  vegjel  shkonim  te  komshiu  per  me  kerku  i  cik  far .
Pastaj  e  mbulojm   enen  ku  eshte  zene  qumshi  dhe  mbas  disa  oresh  esht  ber  kos,  e  marrim  kosin  e  hudhim  ke  dybeku  ose  tundse  si  doni  thueni ,i  hedhim  nje  got  me  uje  te  vaket  dhe  i  bim  dybekut  per  30-min derisa  te  dali  ne  siperfaqe  gjalpi  e  mbledhim  gjalpin  me  nje  luge e  hedhim  ke  fterja  ose  digani   marrin  nja  dy  k.oqe  veze  dhe  i  skuqim .
pastaj  ajo  qe  ngelet   ke  dybeku   esht  thjesht  dhalle, ose  llall , dhe  hidhet  ne  nje  shishe  qelqi  duke  e  mbyllur  me nje  tape  qe  zakonisht  esht  nje  kallamishte,  e  cila  i jep  nje arom  te mir  fshati.


PS.  pa  shaka  tani  neqoftese   hani  shum  mjalt  dhe  keni  etje  te  madhe  per  uje  mos  e  pini  pasi  mjalti  bymehet  shume  dhe  rezikoni  stomakun  por  pini  dhall  dhe  liroheni  pernjeher  nga  etja  dhe nga  fryrja, pervoj  personale nga  fshati   dhe keshilla  e  te  ndjeres   gjyshe .

----------


## _tironc__king_

> Ore me thone qe LLALLA bohet me KOS edhe me UJE....por kur e boj keshtu une sme del gjo,,,mos duhet bo me ndonje menyre tjeter, se vallai kom bo i byrek ,, e du me i fut i te shoqerume me LLALLE 
> 
> shpet ju lutem



qe te bosh dhalle te mire, duhet ta lesh kosin disa dite qe te thartohet, pastaj shtoje me uje, ne duhet ta tunesh shishen per disa minuta.

Kur te kesh mbaruar fute te rrij per gjys ore ne frigorifer, masanej futi i TAS dhall:P ne jo (LLALLA)

----------

